# Removing Links In Seiko 5 Bracelet



## Craiginuk

Hi - with all the chopping and changing of my watches lately, I am finding I'm sopending a bit on having links removed. How do I do it myself. Latest arrival is a seiko 5 pepsi bezel with stainless bracelet. The links have an arrow showing a direction - What do I use to remove the link? Is there a special tool?

Thanks and sorry it is a bit of a numpty question - i tried the search field but had no luck.


----------



## Retronaut

Yes - you can buy a special tool - search on eBay etc.

Normally it's just a small plastic vice/ holder with a pin you push or wind through to push the pins through.

(Bit like a cycle chain link remover if you know what that is like)

Equally you put the strap flat and push the pins (same direction as the arrows) with anything small enough to fit up the hole. A small screwdriver or even a fine nail might not be elegant but should work fine.

A proper tool will cost a bit more but the risk of slipping and either scratching the watch or stabbing yourself in the hand should be less!


----------



## andyclient

Craiginuk said:


> Hi - with all the chopping and changing of my watches lately, I am finding I'm sopending a bit on having links removed. How do I do it myself. Latest arrival is a seiko 5 pepsi bezel with stainless bracelet. The links have an arrow showing a direction - What do I use to remove the link? Is there a special tool?
> 
> Thanks and sorry it is a bit of a numpty question - i tried the search field but had no luck.


There are a couple of different types of Seiko bracelet , but i did google "removing links in a seiko bracelet" and it came up with a few sites which will no doubt have your type on .

Can't link to them as most are commercial sites in some way shape or form , but you will be able to get the necessary tools from the RLT sales section i believe.

Its not a difficult job once you have done a couple and have the right tools

cheers

Andy

Edit just had a look and Roy does a tool kit on here with the vice etc in it but its out of stock at the mo


----------



## Chromejob

I'm curious, I've got a little mettle & rubber mallet and pins and pin pushers that came with a cheap kit, with the strap in a vertical holder, is that appropriate for gently knocking out the split pin and pin & collar type link pins?

Craig, be care if you have pins with a teeny tiny collar on one end to hold it in. Those can get lost very easily, almost invisible to the eye. I do my work on a plush microfiber cloth that minimizes parts rolling or bouncing away. For some work, a cheap pair of jeweler's magnifier glasses is a great boon.


----------



## tixntox

"The links have an arrow showing a direction"

This could be the flatter style of bracelet with the interlocking sections. A pic of the back of the bracelet would help to identify it more accurately.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38

See the last couple of posts in this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61370 .... and note:



> If you come across any particularly stubborn links, or later find yourself doing a lot of folded link bracelets,
> 
> these are worth investing in:
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seiko (folded link) bracelet adjustment link removal pliers:*
Click to expand...


----------



## Craiginuk

Thanks for all the help - have ordered a tool off the bay. Was about Â£7.99 all in so will pay for itself in one use.


----------



## Guest

David Spalding said:


> I do my work on a plush microfiber cloth


Snob ! :beee:


----------



## Chromejob

This, snobby? :dontgetit:


----------



## bsa

David Spalding said:


> This, snobby? :dontgetit:


Im getting a snob rug.... just dropped a winding pinion, bounced on table now no longer exists in this universe!


----------



## tixntox

My study carpet has more spares than Cousins! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## Guest

David Spalding said:


> This, snobby? :dontgetit:





bsa said:


> Im getting a snob rug.... just dropped a winding pinion, bounced on table now no longer exists in this universe!


 ...And now known as a [RLT Forum officially endorsed] ''Spalding Snobrug''.

...Available in Baby Blue,Or Girly Pink :wub:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

littlealex said:


> ...Available in Baby Blue,Or Girly Pink :wub:


Looks like Skip 'WatchKing1' uses the Girly Pink version. :skirt:



watchking1 said:


>


----------



## SEIKO7A38

littlealex said:


> ...Available in Baby Blue,Or Girly Pink :wub:


Or on eBay in the UK in *Snot Green* :bad:










For the princely sum of *99p* + postage. So hardly snobbish. :schmoll:


----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Available in Baby Blue,Or Girly Pink :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Or on eBay in the UK in *Snot Green* :bad:
Click to expand...

Or Davids favourite.The scented version







,In

...''Natural Wristcheese''



:yucky:


----------

